# fishing at janes island ,md



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

going to janes island on oct. 9 to 16 what can i except for fishing and what rigs to use ? tks


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

are you shore bound or have a boat?


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

shore bound


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

This spring I was catching croaker - used bloodworm and squid. Was fishing just behind the camp store. All the fish were caught between 10pm and 2am.


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

tks for the input, will get back to you ,when i get back


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

You mite want to fish in front of the boat dock because when they clean there fish at the cleaning station the fish parts are ground up and come out in front of the bulk head by the dock.You can catch all kinds of fish.............woody:fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

bws, shrimp, squid, peelers and cut bait. anything could be around the ramp or try the bulkhead in chrisfield. good luck


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

tks again im willing to try everything ,im fishing everyday will get back to you on how i did


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

how far is it to the bulkhead in chirisfeild?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

IDK about 5 miles janes is real close, gotta eat at the watermans resurant very good food:beer:


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

fishhoo1954 said:


> how far is it to the bulkhead in chirisfeild?


It is about 3 miles. It is close enough (and the shoulders wide enough) that when I have the kids we'll ride our bikes from Janes Island SP into Crisfield.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

The bulk head is right there at the SP camp grounds...............woody


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

leaving for jane island, oct 8, any up date , on fishing ? is crabbing still in?


----------

